# Eberspacher Cutting Out



## Super51 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have an old Eberspacher D1 heater that I am trying to get working to put in the motorhome. Problem is that it cuts out on 22 seconds. The pump is working and pumping fuel to the heater and the heater seems to boot up as we get slight warm air. There is also smoke out of the exhaust.

Any Ideas why this may be cutting out?

Hopefully someone may be able to Help


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Is the timer set?
http://www.eberspacher.com/downloads/technical-documents/airD1LC_technical.pdf


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

If it isn't a timer problem the most common problem I've come across is that the angle of the fuel pump is pretty critical - 
http://www.eberspacher.com/downloads/technical-documents/airB1LC+D1LC_technical.pdf

I also leave the fuel feed pipe off the heater during the initial startup and allow the air to bleed out of the pipe before quickly fitting it to the heater before it cuts out of the startup cycle.
finally - there's a tiny filter in the pump's intake side - it could be blocked, especially if the previous owner used veg oil mix.


----------

